# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  DSB - Como fazer da maneira correcta?

## Ricardo Lacerda

Muito se tem falado dos métodos para iniciar o aqua de recife. Pessoalmente prefiro a utilização da Deep Sand Bed (DSB).
No entanto a grande incógnita é sempre a mesma...

"-Com que altura deve ser montada para funcionar de verdade?...porquê?"

É esta pergunta que quero deixar no ar para os mais entendidos e experientes neste sistema... uma vez que mais umas semanitas e arranco na montagem da minha.... e queria ficar esclarecido...

Antecipadamente grato pelas vossas ideias/sugestões/ensinamentos !!!!
Ricardo

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

Ricardo,

Várias experiências já foram feitas, todas elas ressaltam a importância de um substrato fino no aquário. Duas coisas irão importar muito na sua concepção: a altura do substrato e a granulometria (tamanho dos grãos) deste sedimento.

Aqui neste tópico irei falar um pouco da altura do substrato, e sua importância. Para tal, fiz um experimento hipotético para exemplificar o que já foi largamente estudado, quando a camada anóxica do mesmo.

O mais importante é saber que, quando se fala de substrato, o fluxo de moléculas dentro dele é feito por difusão. As moléculas simplesmente penetram e saem do substrato principalmente por diferença de concentração de íons. Não há um fluxo (caudal) contínuo de água entrando e saindo, mas sim de moléculas, e muito pouco de água.

Com isso, a água que está retira entre os grãos do sedimento (insterstícios) tem uma quantidade de O2 finita. Este O2 é consumido por bactérias aeróbias que podem ser obrigatórias E/OU facultativas. Tais bactérias e outros organismos que habitam este sedimento acabam por consumir todo o O2 do sedimento (substrato). Portanto as zonas mais profundas permanecem sem oxigênio, num ambiente propício para poucos organismos: alguns nematódios e bactérias anaeróbias, que consomem o nitrato.

A tendência natural é que o nitrato seja tranformado em nitrogênio gasoso, formando bolhas no substrato que irão subir a medida que ficarem grandes o suficiente para romper a camada de areia. Assim, o nitrato excedente do aquário será tranformado em nitrogênio e sairá do aquário normalmente. Com isso, ocorre um défcit de nitrato nas regiões mais profundas do sedimento, e por difusão o nitrato penetra no substrato onde é então consumido pelas bactérias anaeróbias, fechando o ciclo.

Em segunda, coloco um experimento hipotético que exemplifica a necessidade dos 12 cm para que a zona de baixo redox seja dimensionada de forma adequada para consumir todo o nitrato do aquário. Porque se há mais produção que consumo, haverá sobra. Então faz-se necessário dimensionar o substrato de forma tal que ele consiga consumir toda a matéria orgânica e nitrato do aquário.

A próxima imagem mostra um experimento hipotético, num aquário hipotético que tem seu substrato separado em 7 zonas com metodologias distintas.

Observem a ilustração:


Nesta imagem podemos observar várias formas de montagem do substrato, e é uma consideração hipotética. Imaginemos que na seção 1, 2, 3, 4 e 5 temos 13 cm de substrato de diferentes granulometrias, e nas seções 6 e 7 apenas 6 cm. Estes valores não foram citados para serem usados de referência como profundidade ideal, mas somente para servir de exemplo comparativo entre as hipóteses.

No exemplo 1, usa-se 13 cm de substrato fino ("sugarsize" = 0,3 mm aprox.). Podemos observar uma pequena camada oxigenada (azul) comparada com uma camada anóxica bem grande (vermelha). Isto se dá porque a água tem dificuldade em penetrar nos grãos de substrato, favorecendo a camada anóxica se formar, com consumo do oxigênio por microorganismos aeróbios e fungos decompositores que vivem na região oxigenada do sedimento. Eles respiram o oxigênio que fica escasso na região mais profunda. Este é o exemplo espera-se que a camada de substrato anóxico seja suficiente para reduzir os nitratos produzidos no aquário.

No exemplo 2, usamos a mesma camada de substrato, porém com granulometria maior, tipo aquela que usa-se para plenum. Observem que a água oxigenada consegue penetrar mais fundo no sedimento, e a área disponível para as bactérias anaeróbias é menor. Sendo assim, o filtro denitrificante é, consequentemente, menor nestes casos em comparação ao exemplo 1, que usa-se sedimento fino.

No exemplo 3 usa-se conchas moídas e a camada não oxigenada é ainda menor. A água facilmente entra no substrato por muitos centímetros, reduzindo ainda mais a capacidade da areia de ser povoada por bactérias anaeróbias.

No exemplo 4, usa-se sedimento "sugarsize", como no exemplo 1, porém com uma forte corrente direcionada diretamente a ele (se fosse possível sem que ele se deslocasse, mas como é só ilustrativo considerem a possibilidade). A corrente aumenta a penetração da água oxigenada no sedimento, reduzindo a camada não oxigenada, e consequentemente a capacidade de reduzir nitratos do aquário.

No exemplo 5 usa-se a mesma granulometria, "sugarsize", porém com plenum. Para separar a aragonita sugarsize do plenum usa-se tela de sil screen. Querendo, basta transpor a granulometria do exemplo 2 para a seção com plenum e fazer os devidos ajustes. Mas o exemplo vem mostrar que o plenum não favorece a formação da camada anóxica, porque tanto ele como uma região completa de sedimento tem a mesma capacidade de armazenar água anóxica (e ácida). Porém no exemplo 1, a área sem oxigênio é muito maior e melhor aproveitada que na opção com plenum, visto que as bactérias precisam de um substrato para se desenvolver. Sendo assim, toda área com plenum fica desperdiçada, sendo sim útil, para favorecer a dissolução do substrato, e aumentar os teores de alcalinidade e cálcio no meio, por difusão. Tal efeito se torna totalmente desnecessário quando se utiliza reatores de cálcio ou adição de kalk. Inclusive, em casos de plenum com aragonita, observa-se a cristalização do carbonato de cálcio no sedimento, cimentando e formando placas que inutilizam o sistema em pouco tempo.
Estas observações evidenciam a pouca utilidade do plenum em aquários domésticos, onde devemos deixar o artefato para os aquários públicos, que podem usar uma camada de substrato maior, e se dar ao luxo de não adicionar "kalkwasser", devido as grandes proporções sedimento água.

No exemplo 6, com profundidade de sedimento de 6 centímetros e granulometria "sugarsize", a zona oxigenada é absolutamente igual a do exemplo 1, porém não sobra sedimento para uma grande zona denitrificante, ficando o filtro debilitado não pela granulometria e profundidade da camada anóxica, mas sim pela pequena profundidade do substrato que não favorece uma grande zona de denitrificação.

No exemplo 7 usando granulometria de substrato para plenum, a zona oxigenada atinge toda a área do sedimento, não havendo denitrificação suficiente. Eu não estou afirmando que TODOS os aquários que usam este sedimento não irão formar zona anóxica, mas a princípio a combinação de sedimento grosso e de pouca profundidade não produz denitrificação suficiente no substrato, estando a redução de nitratos somente a cargo das rochas.

Na figura a seguir, um zoom de uma destas seções para mostrar as camadas de um sedimento em relação a oxigenação.



A figura acima mostra a zona oxigenada (1) separada da zona anóxica (2) pela camada de descontinuidade redox (cdr). Em amarelo, a região de processamento de sulfetos (3). Normalmente quase todos os substratos tem H2S em suas camadas mais profundas e é um processo biológico natural. Nestas zonas com ausência de oxigênio total, bactérias que degradam os sulfetos são encontradas, e produzem o gás sulfídrico. A abundância desse gás representa o cheiro de ovo podre no substrato, ou emanando dele, e não é normal. Em pequenas quantidades, como é natural, não é percebido cheiro. 

Normalmente, após a *cdr* observa-se que o sedimento fica escurecido, em função da ausência de oxigênio. Nesta área há a presença de bactérias anaeróbias obrigatórias e facultativas. As obrigatórias SÓ vivem na ausência de O2, e as facultativas podem viver em ambos os casos. As bactérias anaeróbias facultativas vivem normalmente próximo da camada de descontinuidade redox, visto que esta camada, mesmo no aquário, varia de profundidade em relação ao tempo.

Ela é conhecida como camada de descontinuidade redox porque a partir deste ponto o potencial redox fica negativo, evidenciando a ausência do O2.

Há outras camadas no substrato que não foram representadas por não serem importantes a aquariofilia.

Espero que estas figuras sirvam de esclarecimentos quanto ao problema do plenum, e do sedimento.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Excelente Gustavo  :Smile:  esse esquema está realmente mto elucidativo quanto a profundidades e granumetrias a utilizar!  :Smile: 
mto bom mesmo   :Pracima:   :SbBravo:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Gostavo

Antes de mais ....fantastico artigo o teu.... :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  


Diz-me uma coisa...A colonização do substrato com substratos de aquarios de amigos é recomendada ? Se sim. Qual a melhor zona para a coleta ? Mais junto ao fundo? por debaixo da rocha? ou pode ser mesmo de qualquer zona do aquario ?


Tem andado por cá muito em moda a compra de areia viva para os nossos substratos, alem do preço "proibitivo" achas que podemos resolver o problema dos nossos substratos com "areia morta"?

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

Olha Julio, eu inclusive desaconselho a compra de areia viva caso não se conheça e confie muito na procedência.

Leve em consideração que o termo "vivo" se refere há uma proporção de cerca de 3000 organismos por cm³ de substrato. Imaginem estes organismos respirando num saco lacrado, quanto tempo vc acha que a areia permanecerá "viva"?

Nossos experimentos indicam que uma areia permanece viva num saco com O2 apenas 32 horas. Ou seja, areia alguma é viva se está há dias numa prateleira de loja. Portanto, cabe até processo na justiça.

Então como ter um substrato vivo? A melhor forma é coletando areia de regiões recifais, que é o que fazemos aqui no Brasil. Nós mergulhamos em regiões próximas aos bancos de corais e coletamos areia, e enviamos imediatamente aos aquários.

No entanto, a água do atlântico norte é muito mais fria que a temperatura de nossos aquários, portanto vocês não terão bons resultados se coletarem areia aí. Receber amostras do Brasil pode ser viável, porém caro também. Quanto custa enviar à portugal via aérea 1 kg de areia viva (1 kg daria para povoar uns 10 aquários).

Então a saída é utilizar os organismos que vieram presos aos corais ou rochas, e que sobreviveram a viagem e colonizaram os substratos finos dos aquários antigos.

Não há local melhor para a coleta desses substrato vivo de aquários de amigos. Um copo pequeno, de 100 ml é usado para coletar um pouco da areia, e a mesma é usada no seu aquário, enterrada na frente ou do lado. Os organismos irão reproduzir em seu aquáio normalmente.

Eles são muito pequenos, menores que 0,2 mm, em sua maioria. Portanto, não espere vê-los.

Outra coisa importante é ter pepinos-do-mar detritívoros no aquário. Com eles você poderá manter a camada superficial do substrato livre de matéria orgânica, já que eles ingerem o substrato e defecam em "pellets" com boa parte da matéria orgânica digerida.

Se vocês tiverem interesse, eu tenho um artigo sobre a importância da fauna do substrato no desenvolvimento de um aquário equilibrado.

----------


## Luis Faustino

Palavras para quê?

Quem sabe, sabe!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Luis Faustino

> Quanto custa enviar à portugal via aérea 1 kg de areia viva (1 kg daria para povoar uns 10 aquários).


Penso que não seja assim tão caro. E a dividir por 10 interessados muito menos.   :SbOk5:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Gostavo

Estás a perguntar ao Lobo se quer um pouquinho de Cordeiro ? né?
Toda a sua informação é bem vinda...nem que seja para discordarmos dela  :Coradoeolhos: 

Já agora...O substrato que possamos apanhar aqui nas nossas costas, não será mais passivel de degradação da micro-vida em nossos aquarios ? As temperaturas média são significativamente mais altas em nossos aquarios.

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> ....Se vocês tiverem interesse, eu tenho um artigo sobre a importância da fauna do substrato no desenvolvimento de um aquário equilibrado.


MANDA !!!! .. e já vem tarde !!!!

----------


## João Cotter

Caros amigos,

Tenho as minhas reservas quanto às DSB's. Utilizei durante anos uma DSB com 10 a 12 cm de altura no próprio aquário, tendo tudo corrido razoavelmente bem durante mais de 3 anos. Contudo posteriormente tive bastantes problemas repentinamente, ocorrendo um consumo exagerado de alcalinidade através de precipitação, uma degradação súbita da qualidade da água e perda de alguns seres vivos do aquário. Tenho atribuido este facto ao vulgarmente chamado crash que por vezes ocorre em DSB's com cerca de 4 ou mais anos. Ao mexer na areia esta estava negra e libertava um odor pior que esgoto   :EEK!:  
A net está cheia destes relatos. O próprio Randy Holmes-Farley já tem desaconselhado a colocação de DSB's no próprio aquário, preferindo a sua colocação na sump/refúgio, substituindo todo o substrato de 2 em 2 ou 3 em 3 anos.
Pensa-se que a DSB poderá ficar saturada ao fim de x anos e que a partir desse momento descarrega tudo no aquário.
Creio que este pode ser evitado ou adiado com bastantes seres na areia que a movimentem e não deixem que ocorra sedimentação que isole completamente as camadas inferiores.
Ainda recentemente li num fórum internacional que é frequente a camada superior da DSB solidificar (o que já me tem acontecido por vezes), o que pode gerar graves problemas. Pensa-se que tal facto poderá ter 2 origens: precipitação de carbonato de cálcio que provoca a união entre os grãos do substrato; colonização de um tipo de bactéria ou diatomácea incolor, formando a tal camada sólida na superfície da areia.
Pelo sim, pelo não, preferi não optar pela DSB, mas há quem tenha muito sucesso com DSB's. A questão é: por quantos anos?   :Admirado:  
Abraços,

João Cotter

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Viva Gustavo



> Olha Julio, eu inclusive desaconselho a compra de areia viva caso não se conheça e confie muito na procedência. 
> 
> Leve em consideração que o termo "vivo" se refere há uma proporção de cerca de 3000 organismos por cm³ de substrato. Imaginem estes organismos respirando num saco lacrado, quanto tempo vc acha que a areia permanecerá "viva"? 
> 
> Nossos experimentos indicam que uma areia permanece viva num saco com O2 apenas 32 horas. Ou seja, areia alguma é viva se está há dias numa prateleira de loja. Portanto, cabe até processo na justiça.


Gostaria de colocar algumas questões :
- Qual é o o que é uma procedência confiável ?
- Porque é que não existem processos contra a Nature´s Ocean ou contra a Caribsea que comercializam areias vivas , num país como os EUA onde se processam pessoas e companhias por qualquer coisa ?
- Porque se permite a patente de uma solução de conservação se este comprovadamente não funcionar( asseguram uma conservação de 12 meses da areia viva )?
-Em que se baseiam ou de que forma são conservadas as bacterias nos chamados "starters" biologicos ( ex ; Cycle da Hagen e Nitrivec da Sera )usados para acelerar o ciclo dos aquários que  estão em frascos fechados. Também existem claro os liofilizados. Funcionam ou são uma tanga? Têm bactérias vivas ou não ?
- Se as bactérias morrem na chamada areia viva ,porque é que quando se abre um saco ao fim de ,digamos 6 mese não cheira mal?
- Será que a solução node estão conservadas baixa o metabolismo das bactérias e as mantêm vivas num estado " de hibernação", com baixo consumo de oxigénio?
- Ou será que não existem lá bacterias nenhumas ?
- Se assim for mais uma vez , não existe alguém que prove isso através de um cultivo e identificção por inoculção de um pouco de areia em meio de crescimento apropriado ?
.- Se é tão fácil de provar essa fraude porque não processar a Nature´s Ocean ou a Carib Sea e ganhar uma pipa de massa com isso.
- Porque é que os aquários iniciados com essa areia viva parecem de facto, ciclarem mais depressa?

Cumprimentos
Rui Ferreira de Almeida

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

As respostas você mesmo já deu. as bactérias ficam latentes. Mas os organismos não.

Ou seja, pra que comprar areia viva? Só para ter certa quantidade de bactérias que depois de alguns meses irão se desenvolver da mesma forma?

Quando falo de areia viva, falo de meiofauna, não de bactérias. As bactérias são fáceis de arrumar.

Não existem os processos exatamente por existirem bactérias, e como no rótulo vem areia "viva" e quando vc coloca água ele se enche de bactérias, pronto, voilá. Está aí uma forma de vender gato por lebre sem ser processado.

O que faz um DSB durar? Exatamente a meiofauna. E é esta que não existe nos aquários de 4 anos americanos, que acabam por sucumbir por excesso de H2S.

Achar que bastam bactérias para um DSB funcionar bem é puro simplismo, e não é isso que o Shimek vem dizendo anos a fio, mostrando que só bactérias não é NUNCA suficiente. Aliás, discutir bactérias em aquariofilia é coisa do passado. As bactérias sempre vem se dermos condições para isso. Comprar uma areia que custa uma fortuna para apressar a ciclagem em 3 semanas? Por que isso?

Estamos a falar de algo muito mais sofisticado, o real equilíbrio de entrada e saída de energia, ou pelo menos algo mais perto disto o possível. Bactérias tínhamos no Dry-Wet, temos num filtro de placas de fundo tanto quanto temos num reator denitrificador caseiro. Para irmos além, temos que pensar em outros organismos tão importantes como as bactérias, e que simplesmente inexistem na maioria dos aquário, e que deveriam existir! E para isso, basta uma pequena mudança de conduta!

O que faz o DSB parar de funcionar não é o DSB por si só, mas sim a má gestão do substrato, a não inserção de fauna de substrato (não estou falando das bactérias comuns que todos tem), a não utilização de pepinos-do-mar, de paguros na quantidade certa, de nassarius, etc.

Em todos os lugares há resistência a esta técnica, claro! Principalmente daqueles que querem vender potentes skimmers, dos que querem vender areia "viva", dos que querem vender produtos e suplementos milagrosos, e daqueles aquaristas que são mais conservadores ou daqueles que não gostam de ter trabalho. Pois sim, o DSB é muito mas muito mais trabalhoso que o sistema Berlin ou Jaubert. Mas é também muito mais natural e equilibrado, e muito amis prazeroso de se "pilotar". 

Conduzir um aquário DSB ao equilíbrio nos traz um deleite incrível, olhar todo aquele sistema, eventualmente sem skimmer, processando sozinho tudo que se coloca nele, por anos a fio, sem se saturar?

Agora, lógico, nos EUA encontraremos um monte de DSBs funcionando pelas metades. Vocês conhecem os EUA e sabem porque é assim lá. Nem precisamos explicar.

Aqui vamos na praia, semestralmente, coletamos fauna, adicionamos ao aquário. Os amigos do interior do Brasil recebem fauna dos que moram no litoral. E temos vários aquários com DSB sem problema, inclusive um com 9 anos funcionando, sendo que 3 sem skimmer.

Tecnologia é para quem pode comprar. Como nós não podemos, improvisamos com o que temos, e engraçado que muitas vezes dá certo.

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

Texto que excrevi à pouco sobre granulometria do sedimento recifal, e a implicância disso na meiofauna:

Muita gente acha que, por ser a aragonita sugar size mais compacta, comporta menos fauna que as demais granulometrias.

O mais importante a se analizar é que o substrato marinho perirecifal é composto em 80% em granulometrias de 1 ou menor que 1 mm. Além disso, vários estudos já comprovam que tanto a diversidade quanto a abundância de organismos em sedimento inconsolidado atinge seu pico na faixa de 0,5 mm. Uma aragonita de 3 mm chega a ter impressionantes 12X MENOS fauna se comparada com uma de 0,5 mm. Os números param de crescer somente na granulometria silte, ou seja, quase um talco. Daí pra mais fino o grau de compactação traz um anaerobismo muito difícil de ser superado pela maioria dos organismos. (ou seja, os bons e maus resultados de um DSB podem estar relacionados com um sedimento as vezes pouco mais grosso que o ideal)

A granulometria da aragonita sugar size começa em 1 mm e diminui até bem mais fino que isso. Essa mistura de grãos traz uma composição ideal ao sistema. O melhor mesmo era ter granulometria de 0,5 mm pra menos, mas a sugar size, por ser peneirada, tudo que é mais fino que 1 mm vem junto. Por isso não é legal lavá-la muito para aproveitar os grãos mais finos, que irão incentivar ainda mais os organismos. Deve ser lavada, mas preferencialmente para tirar a sujeira, não o pó, que é útil!

O primeiro centímetro de substrato é composto primordialmente de meiofauna, que são organismos que vivem entre os grãos, sem os deslocar na maioria das vezes para se locomover. Dá para perceber que seu tamanho é diminuto (menor que 0,3mm). Eles se alimentam principalmente de matéria orgânica vegetal e animal que decai das camadas d'água superiores. Estes são os organismos mais importantes do substrato. (A ausência destes organismos é que faz com que o substrato sature em matéria orgânica. Um manejo adequado evita isto)

Também nos primeiros cm está a infauna. A infauna é a fauna que vive enterrada no substrato, e que desloca os grãos para se locomover. Entre eles estão os spagetti worms, os bristtle worms, e outros organismos. Sua densidade é muito menor se comparada com a meiofauna.

Vale lembrar que os gamarídeos NÃO são componentes da fauna do substrato. Os gamarídeos são habitantes principalmente da fauna fital e superfícies duras, e obviamente são oportunistas e acabam habitando também o substrato. Portanto o fato dos gamarídeos não penetrarem no substrato não significa que o substrato fino atrapalha o desenvolvimento de mais fauna. Pelo contrário.

Dois entre muitos trabalhos científicos suportam minha afirmação: O de Adey e Loveland, 1991, e o de Rheinheimer, 1985. Basta ir na biblioteca das melhores universidades e encontrarão os trabalhos acima citados.

Vejam estes dados:
cascalho: 2mm +(>2) água entre os graos: <15% abund. de bacteria: -
areia grossa: 0,5 - 2mm H2O entre grãos: 30% abund. bact.: -
areia fina: 0,05 - 0,5 H2O entre grãos: 40% abund. bact.: 1,0
siltes: 0,005 - 0,05 H2O entre grãos: 60% abund. bact.: 3,55
lama: 0,001 - 0,005 H2O entre grãos: 80% abund. bact.: 17,73
sedim. coloidal: < 0,001 H2O entre grãos: > 98% abund. bact.: 68,64
- = a não medido, mas certamente << 1
Fonte: Rheinheimer, G. 1985. Aquatic Microbiology, 3rd Edition. Jhon Wiley, New York,NY.

Tem um livro do Adey e Loveland, de 1991, que mostra a fauna acompanhando estes dados de bacterias, ou seja, quanto mais fino mais fauna tb. Querendo eu posto a tabela de fauna aqui, onde o gráfico estabelece o pico em granulometrias abaixo da sugar size, ou seja, menor que 1 mm.

Outra coisa é que muita gente diz que mesmo a granulometria sugar size favorecendo mais meiofauna, tal meiofauna é indisponível ao aquário por estar enterrada, sendo portanto melhor ter um substrato mais grosso se pensando em fauna, visto que ele incentiva organismos maiores, mais úteis ao sistema. Isso é incorreto...

Além da meiofauna ter hábitos natatórios à noite, a granulometria mais grossa não beneficia os gamarídeos e bristtle worms como muitos propõem. Estes organismos não são adaptados a viverem enterrados e sempre se limitarão a mesma densidade. ou seja, usar Sugar size não diminui os bristtle e cia ltda e sim incrementa com outros. Além de, como demonstrado na listagem acima, comportar muito amis bactérias que uma granulometria um pouco amis grossa, como a 00. Imaginem uma granulometria ainda amior, como a usada no plenum style?

Agora para encerrar, segue alguns dados da granulometria perirecifal de alguns recifes do mundo:

Granulometria de Tobacco Cay, Belise (caribe) na frente recifal > 100% mais fina que 64 µm
Granulometria da grande barriera da austrália, região de townsville, frente recifal: > 80% mais fina que 54 µm.
Granulometria de Bora Bora, polinésia francesa, na frente recifal > 78% mais fina que 68 µm.
Granulometria dos recifes da flórida: frequentemente menor que 0,125 mm

Mesmo aqueles que dizem que a frente recifal tem grãos mais grossos tem que reavaliar a observação, visto que o que se observa na natureza é diferente.

Vale lembrar que 1 µm é = 1/1000 mm

Desculpem se alguma vez eu pareço eufórico ou pedante. Na verdade eu sou apaixonado por ecologia marinha, e tudo isso é pura empolgação de quem gosta MUITO de debater o assunto. Uso o DSB desde 94, já montei mais de 80 aquários (trabalhava assim para arranjar dinheiro quando fazia universidade), e desde os 6 anos sou aquarista, portanto, amo o que faço, e de forma alguma menosprezo o conhecimento dos demais. Até ao contrário, valorizo muito, porém, não abro mão de emitir minha opinião sincera e desprovidad e vaidades pessoais.  :Smile:

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

João, é certo que este cheiro é de gás sulfídrico (aquele que tem cheiro de ovo podre), não tenho certeza mais terei que investigar o fato da precipitaçãodo substrato, podemos ter a formação de sulfato de cálcio que é insolúvel em água. Pode se também ter os fosfatos que são precipitados mais este acho um pouco provável. Os carbonatos são em geral insolúveis, então este também pode ocorrer......Podemos ter vários fatores que podem contribuir no chamado crash do DSB. Em minha opinião, não faria este processo em meu aqua.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

O problema que muitos teem aqui com o DSB e que eventualmente vai ficar saturado com fosfatos que levem a problemas de algas e leva a precipitacao de calcio inibindo a calcificacao de corais.

_"The concept of a deep sand bed is to create an environment skewed to the population and growth of various bacterias. These bacterias will reduce and or cycle various elements of food/detritus/waste.
There are numerous cycles which occur in a deep sand bed, i.e.: nitrogen/phosphate/carbon/sulfur/iron and methane cycles. The cycles utilize most environmental types created by a deep sand bed. The deep sand bed can be broken down into zones. The first so is the aerobic zone (oxygenated) in the second zone is the anaerobic (depleted oxygen) and the final zone is the anoxic (devoid of oxygen).
The first zone of a deep sand bed is called the aerobic zone (oxygenated). In this zone a variety of creatures live, snails, pods, various worms and so on. But the most important critter is bacteria. In this zone bacteria will reduce ammonia to nitrite and nitrite to nitrate. This process is called nitrification and is done by the stealing of a proton or electron from nitrogen based products. 
From here through the migration of worms and so on nitrate is passed down to faculative bacteria(batceria that can fix both oxygen and nitrate). As oxygen levels deplete these bacterias change from fixing oxygen to fixing nitrate. Nitrate is reduced nitrate oxide then reduced to nitrous oxide and finally reduced to dinitrogen gas. This gas is then off gassed back up through the bed and into the water column. However if there is the presence of ammonia anywhere in this is all been expectation will not occur, instead nitrate will be converted to ammonium which will then migrate up to the aerobic so and once more will be reduced to nitrite and then back through the cycle once again.
The carbon cycle basically boils down to respiration. Carbon dioxide is reduced via certain cycles to for glucose which is used as energy. This will provide a certain amount of exportation, usually about five to 10% of whatever the input is.
The sulfur cycle occurs in both the aerobic and anaerobic zones. Here the sulfate portions of food/detritus/waste our reduced to sulfur and then to sulfide. Sulfide can be reduced further to sulfide gas in the anaerobic zone. All sulfur products will not be exported but will be continuously cycled with in the sand bed.
In the phosphate cycle the phosphate portion of food/detritus/waste enters the sand bed. It is immediately attacked by bacteria trying to reduce it. With this influx of food the bacteria population will bloom. As the food begins to be reduced and is no longer available the bacteria will begin to die off, once they do this the phosphate that they had fixed is released back into solution. Here usually algae is the first organism to take advantage of this. Cyanobactor and hair algae are usually the first on-the-job, they utilize the available soluble phosphates and begin to bloom themselves, this will continue until they use up all the available food stock. Then once again they begin to die off, at this point bacteria begin to reduce the rotting algae and once again bloom. What you will see is small blooms of hair algae and or cyano appear on your sand or adjoining surfaces, it will then disappear as it is reduced. As you continue to add more and more phosphate to your tank these blooms will get larger and larger until they will not disappear.
The balance of the cycles that occur in the sand bed usually do not have an impact on its health.
The deep sand bed is usually set up by using four to 6 inches of oothlic sand. Oothlic sand is very fine and allows more surface area for the growth of more bacteria. Detrovior kits must also be added to the sand bed. These kits consist of bacteria, worms, snails, pods and so on. These critters are essential to keep the sand bed stared and allow for the migration of food products to various levels in the sand bed. Creatures such as sand stirring stars, gobies, qukes should not be used in a deep sand bed system as they will eat and deplete the smaller above-mentioned critters. Natural selection will also deplete the stock of those smaller critters over time, so these kits should be added to the sand bed every eight to 12 months.
Pros:
if set up correctly and maintained correctly the deep sand bed system will allow for good nitrification and denitrification.
A deep sand bed environment will create a good refuge for smaller organisms such as bacteria, plankton, nekton and larva. Which can be a food source for higher life forms in the immediate area.
A DSB is aesthetically pleasing to many people.
A DSB will add more microscopic diversity to your reef tank.
A DSB will facilitate the harvesting of hair algae and cyanobactor on the sand substrate and adjoining areas. If this algae is harvested it can be a source of exportation.
Cons:
Since a DSB will only export nitrogen based products if set up correctly all other products that enter it will be sunk and stored. This will put a time limit on the functional ability of the sand bed as time goes by.
Since the sand used in setting up a DSB is already saturated with phosphates in the lower regions of the bed with a pH is very low the sand will begin to melt and release these bound up phosphates back into solution. This will also occur through bacterial action. So it will become a source of phosphates as it matures.
With the use of small fine sand, the amount of water flow will be restricted to whatever will not allow the sand to stir up into the water column."_

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Caros amigos...
..antes de mais queria congratular-vos a todos pela excelentes respostas que têm estado a dar... em segundo lugar queria congratular-me a mim por ter levantado esta acesa discussão que até fez regressar membros que andavam arredados deste espaço faz tempo!!!

Tenho lido todos os posts com a maior das atenções e tentado perceber todos os pontos de vista...

Fiquei com uma dúvida...



> Podemos ter vários fatores que podem contribuir no chamado crash do DSB. Em minha opinião, não faria este processo em meu aqua.


...quando fala em processo... significa optar pela DSB?
...então qual seria a alternativa a seguir...e porquê?

Abraços..e até já !!!

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Bem falemos mais um pouco de areia viva ou simplesmente de areia.
No nosso país não existe de facto uma areia no nosso litoral passível de ser utilizada devido essencialmente ao seu alto conteúdo em silíca. Se fosse como no Brazil resultante de decomposicão essencialmente de esqueletos de Halimeda estariamos, mais felizes . Por isso temos que utilizar areia ensacada geralmente á base de aragonite.Ela é cara seja viva ou não . A diferença de preço não é muita. Além de acelerar o ciclo não temos que lavar a areia viva .Quem já lavou aragonite sabe a seca que é .Outra vantagem que encontro na areia viva  é uma certa heterogeneidade na granulometria entre 0,5 e 1,7 mm.
Quanto às DBS eu sou um defensor ,tanto que vou montar uma lagoa com 20 cm de areia ( com Syrigodium e /ou Thalassia )num aquário de 160x60x60 cm para filtrar um aquário de peixes de 450x80x80 e um aquario de recife de 160x70x80 cm.Além de um refugio de 160x40x35 cm com mangais e caulerpa .
Numa DSB temos que distinguir quem faz a filtração biológica ,ou seja a nitrificação e a disnitrificação , e essa é realizada pelas bactérias e quem faz a manutençaõ da mesma quer mexendo-a quer fragmentado os restos de comida e a matéria orgânica que são micro-crustaceos ( amfipodos, copedocos,misideos etc) , nematodos ( vermes redondos ), anelídeos ( vermes segmentados ) , bivalves, e até mesmo estrelas , caracois, ofiurus peixes e pepinos .Estes bicharocos "preparam" os restos e a materia organica  para as bacterias os poderem processar. Os escumadores removem a materia organica antes desta passar a amonia , a meiofauna ( vivem em cima substrato) e a infauna (vive no meio do substrato )"preparam-na para as bacterias .Claro que estes bicharocos não se encontram na areia viva vendida nas lojas mas também os fabricantes apenas falam em bacterias. claro que é um abuso de linguagem chamar areia viva, talvez pudessemos chamar areia ciclada. Estes bicharocos podem ser inoculados com areia colhida nas praias ( para os felizardos que vivem no sítio certo ) ou por pedaços de rocha viva maturada ou por areia viva proveniente de um aquário maturado.
Apontam-se 2 causas principais par os " crashs " que são falta de detritivoros e meifauna e infauna que "mexam" o substrato e a adição descontrolada de calcio e carbonatos que provoca uma "cristalização "da superfície da DSB , transformando-a numa simples fossa de nutrientes depositados.
Os restantes habitantes podem ser comprados nas lojas das especialidade. Falamos dos tantas vezes desprezados, ofiurus, nassarios, cerithes, etc.
Outra discussão que já tivemos noutro lugar é qual a percentagem de sucesso pode ser atribuída á reia viva quando se utiliza simultaneamente grandes quantidades de rocha viva, escumador,e mudanças de água nomeadamente com água natural.Não nos esqueçamos, por exemplo que adey e Loveland usavam simultaneamente nos seus sistemas água natural com trocas frequentes e filtros de algas .
Mais uma vez penso que é dificil quantificar porque não existem estudos " double blind "com mudanças de apenas uma variável. Assim o sucesso depende provavelmente de uma combinação de técnicas adequadas aos animais que queremos manter , ao bom maneio e a ....um pouco de sorte.
Cumprimentos
Rui Ferreira de Almeida

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Para quem esta interessado em mais informacao sobre fosfatos  :Coradoeolhos:  

Phosphorus: Algaes Best Friend

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> Since a DSB will only export nitrogen based products if set up correctly all other products that enter it will be sunk and stored. This will put a time limit on the functional ability of the sand bed as time goes by. 
> Since the sand used in setting up a DSB is already saturated with phosphates in the lower regions of the bed with a pH is very low the sand will begin to melt and release these bound up phosphates back into solution. This will also occur through bacterial action. So it will become a source of phosphates as it matures. 
> With the use of small fine sand, the amount of water flow will be restricted to whatever will not allow the sand to stir up into the water column."


Pois ...por isso uma lagoa com uma DSB plantadacom "seagrass" ou outras algas ou mangais ( nestes o problema seria a quantidade necessária) ajuda a exportar os fosfatos e imita muito melhor o que se passa na natureza . O facto de se fazer uma lagoa à parte permite uma melhor manutenção da DSB e um uso mais rentavel de toda a superficie para plantar e colher algas exportando os fosfatos .
Também teremos que ir acrescentando areia à medida que esta se vai dissolvendo.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> ...Claro que estes bicharocos não se encontram na areia viva vendida nas lojas mas também os fabricantes apenas falam em bacterias. claro que é um abuso de linguagem chamar areia viva....Estes bicharocos podem ser inoculados ... por areia viva proveniente de um aquário maturado.





> Então a saída é utilizar os organismos que vieram presos aos corais ou rochas, e que sobreviveram a viagem e colonizaram os substratos finos dos aquários antigos. 
> Não há local melhor para a coleta desses substrato vivo de aquários de amigos. Um copo pequeno, de 100 ml é usado para coletar um pouco da areia, e a mesma é usada no seu aquário, enterrada na frente ou do lado. Os organismos irão reproduzir em seu aquáio normalmente.


Afinal são os mesmos da mesma opinião !!!   :Palmas:   :Pracima: 
... a areia viva faz-se em casa se tivermos um bocadinho de espaço, tempo e paciência para a ciclar...e claro uns amigos que ajudem com o tal "copinho" !!!
E assim se poupam uns tostões....

----------


## João M Monteiro

Extraordinária troca de conhecimentos. Parabéns e obrigado a todos os intervenientes.

Já agora, tenho uma dúvida quanto aos pepinos: a ideia que tenho é que muitos deles são uma verdadeira "bomba-relógio de neutrões", isto é, se morrem... as toxinas libertadas dizimam tudo à sua volta. E ninguém, penso eu, consegue controlar a toda a hora o seu aquário. A ideia de chegar a casa do trabalho ou de um fim-de-semana e ver tudo morto é...aterradora.
A minha questão é: passa-se isto com quase todos ou é relativamente fácil identificar os que não o são ? Ou estou completamente errado e isso passa-se apenas com alguns filtradores do género maçã-do-mar (paracucumaria tricolor) ? - deste, pelo menos, conheço os riscos 
Agradecia o vosso input nesta questão, para não se comprarem os animais errados. 
Abraços
João M Monteiro

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá

Acho que devias abrir outro tópico para falar dos pepinos e afins.

Eu tinha uma paracucumaria tricolor até ao ultimo sábado, sai de casa de manhã e quando cheguei a casa de uma visita pelas lojas de lisboa já não a tinha (pelo menos não a encontro). 
A única coisa que estava fora do normal foi uma das Gonioporas que estava mesmo ao lado da paracucumaria, telefonei a um amigo e ele disse que não havia problema, como tinha o ozonizador ligado que ele dava conta do recado.
Não sei se morreu mesmo ou se está escondido no meio das rochas, mas se morreu, morreu sozinho.

----------


## João M Monteiro

A questão vem a propósito das DSB. Dito de outro modo (se quiserem), quais os pepinos-do-mar mais adequados para exercer as funções acima referidas pelo Gustavo Duarte e pelo Rui Ferreira de Almeida, numa DSB.
Abraços
João M Monteiro

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

OK...
...Voltamos às DSB e toda a sua envolvência....
Sugiro que não se desviem do assunto, o que eu acho que ainda não aconteceu!...acho até a pergunta do João bem importante...
A Macro Fauna na DSB.

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

Vejo que o tópico está caminhando para um consenso, que bom.  :Smile: 

Vou emitir um pouco mais de opiniões a respeito, para tentar consolidade ainda mais minha opoinião.

Quanto a areia viva:

1- Areia viva vendida em lojas (comercial) não possui fauna psamítica (meiofauna).
2- Areia viva (comercial) possui bactérias em estado latente, que acelera a maturação do aquário.
3- Areia viva (comercial) é mais prática de usar, já que não precisa de lavagem, e tem ciclagem mais rápida.
4- Areia viva (comercial) é supérfula, e não é obrigatoriamente necessária ao futoro do aquário.
5- Areia viva (não comercial/natural) é muitíssimo importante à colonização de um substrato profundo, e provavelmente sem a meiofauna, epifauna e infauna teremos fatalmente o crash do substrato, por acúmulo de matéria orgânica e fosfatos.

Quanto ao DSB:

1- Ele funciona, desde que gerenciado da forma correta.
2- É muito importante que o substrato seja gerenciado do ponto de vista biológico, ou seja, é impreterível que ele contenha fauna psamítica (meiofauna), infauna, epifauna etc.
3- Um refúgio com algas é muito importante, para aumentar a diversidade do sistema e bioincorporar os fosfatos e nitrato.
4- O skimmer é uma "muleta", que pode ou não ser necessário, dependendo da carga biológica e da experiência do aquarista.

Quanto ao acúmulo de fosfatos:

1- Com a bioturbação provocada pela infauna e meiofauna, muito lenta e sistemática, 100% do sedimento é revolvido em um tempo longo, não formando depósitos de fosfatos indisponíveis na zona anóxica.
2- Os fosfatos só podem ser removidos (em quelaquer sistema que exista), ou por trocas de água, ou por bioincorporação algal, e conseqüente remoção por podas ou por métodos químicos.

Quanto a formação de H2S:

1- O H2S é natural aos substratos marinhos perirecifais, porém podem causar danos ao aquário se em grande quantidade. 
2- O correto gerenciamento do substrato evita a formação desse composto em abundância, já que a bioturbação evita a compactação do substrato e o acúmulo de matéria orgânica, o que faria com que a DBO (BOD) no substrato aumentasse com comsequente aumento da camada anóxica (oq ue favoreceria o crash).

Outras sugestões ao uso de DSB implicam no uso de Mangue, refúgio, sump biológica etc. 

Gosto de todos os sistemas, já usei e montei todos eles, e entendo que:

1- O Berlin é o mais estável e fácil de se manter. 
2- O Jaubert é o mais autosuficiente em termos químicos.
3- O DSB + Adey é o mais ecologicamente estável, e mais desafiador.

No entanto, a possibilidade de combinar elementos de todos os sistemas faz com que tenhamos uma plasticidade enorme. 

Também temos que ter muito cuidado nestes debates sobre sistemas para não nos permitirmos deixar a vaidade tomar conta das nossas avaliações técnicas. Aquarismo tem muito de vaidade, já que todos querem optar pelo *melhor* caminho, ter o *melhor* aquário. 

Não há definitivamete (na minha opinião) um melhor caminho. 

Há sim um melhor caminho para uma determinada situação. Todos os sistemas hoje vigentes funcionam perfeitamente por anos a fio, e a maior parte dos debates acerca de sistemas na internet, seja em Portugal, Brasil, Estados Unidos ou Alemanha, versam muito mais sobre a vaidade de estar usando o melhor sistema que a real superioridade técnica de um sobre o outro.

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

Segue uma imagem da meiofauna. São vários grupos que habitam o sedimento inconsolidado, mas os organismos mais presentes são os Copépodes, nematódios e ostracódios. São encontradas muitas poliquetas, até cnidários da meiofauna. 


 

Eles possuem tamanho diminuto, frequentemente menores que 0,7 mm (< 700 µm).

 

_Eusyllis_ sp., um poliqueto da meiofauna, em foto de microscopia eletrônica de varredura (MEV).

 

Um Ostrácoda, também da meiofauna (MEV).

 

_Cheliplana_ sp., um platielminto da meiofauna, note que ele mede em torno de 0,7 mm. Foto de MEV.

 

Copépodo Herpacticóide. MEV.

 

Nematódio. Extremamente importantes na bioturbação da camada anóxica, por seu um grupo que resiste a falta de oxigênio.

 

Isópodo da meiofauna. Foto em microscopia tradicional.

Fonte das imagens: http://hooge.developmentalbiology.com/

É importante salinetar que estes organismos ocorrem numa densidade extremamente alta no meio marinho, onde em certas manchas pode chegar a 3000 indivíduos por cm³. Além de estarem o tempo todo movimentando os grãos de areia (sem contudo prejudicar a formação de área anóxica), eles também se alimentam de matéria orgânica que fica acumulada no sedimento, bioincorporando-a. Quando estes organismos servem de alimento para os peixes (eventualmente eles nadam pequenas distâncias, principalmente à noite em busca de mais alimento e áreas melhores) estamos criando uma exportação de nutrientes do substrato para o corpo d´água (coluna d´água). Como se criássemos um fluxo energético entre o substrato e o meio "pelágico"  do aquário, que é onde nadam os peixes. Assim, a quantidade de matéria orgânica no substrato é reduzida.

A questão é que estes organismos precisam ser constantemente reintroduzidos no aquário, já que por termos um espaço diminuto para substrato se comparamos com o refife natural, a predação acaba por deixar dominar somente algumas espécies mais competitivas. A introdução semestral de mais amostras de sedimento marinho realmente vivo mininiza este efeito, mantendo o substrato sempre diverso e rico em meiofauna, e consequentemente, com um teor de matéria orgânica acumulado muito menor.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá a todos

Em procura de  conhecimento e relendo todo este tópico não deixa de se susitar ainda uma duvida.




> a importância de um substrato fino no aquário


O uso de areia (Sugar size) será o mais aconcelhado ? Será que um substrato demasiado fino não terá tambem o contra de calcificar com mais facilidade e os compostos retidos na DSB não provocaram aumentos de amónia, nitritos e nitratos ?

Em aquarios de recife onde a forte circulação é de extrema com facilidade se nota que é dificil manter a areia quieta, usando areia fina. Então como resolver este problema ? Será que com o substrato um pouco mais grosso e com uma altura de 12cm, não criaremos tambem tambem uma zona anaeróbica suficiente para decompor nitratos ?

Refiro-me sempre a areia coralina. Pois encontramos a venda no mercado portugues, várias márcas com várias dimensões. Alguma dela chega a ser tão fina que me parece quase ser pó. Acredito que esta em termos de colonização seja a mais apetecivel para a vivência da bicharada no substrato, mas não me parece no entanto ser a mais  aconcelhavel.

----------


## Luis Faustino

Este tópico está cada vez melhor. É de certeza absoluta o tópico mais interessante e bem explicado dos forum de aquariofilia portugueses. O detalhe das fotos está demais.   :Palmas:  

Muitos parabens aos participantes.

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

Julio,

Na mensagem de número 13 eu discuto extamente isto, também na anterior. Ou seja, a granulometria ideal é com pico em 0,3 mm.

Não há inconvenientes no uso desta areia desde que bem gerenciada.

A quantidade de organismos aumenta a medida que os grãos vão ficando mais finos (vide mensagem 13)

A compactação é evitada com o uso de pepinos. A denitrificação é mantida em um grau bem elevado, com esta granulometria.

E para aquários com circulação mais forte, basta usar uma camada de 1 a 2 cm de cascalho de coral, sobre a aragonita, que ele protegerá a aragonita. Ele pode ser reposto.

Não há cimentação do substrato caso não haja plenum sob ele. A fauna evita esta cimentação também. O que poderia ocorrer é uma compactação, em função da má gestão, por excesso de matéria orgânica. Como já foi debatido, a mesma deve ser consumida e redisponibilizada por uma fauna altamente especializada, chamada meiofauna, infauna e epifauna. A meiofauna já foi esquadrinhada na mensagem das fotos. Depois postarei uma sobre a infauna e epifauna.

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Caro amigo Ricardo, tudo bem?

Respondendo tuas perguntas:



> ...quando fala em processo... significa optar pela DSB? 
> ...então qual seria a alternativa a seguir...e porquê?


Sim, eu falo do DSB, pois tive um aqua por 5 anos com substrato de Halimeda com processo Plenum e nunca tive problemas de qualquer espécie. Na minha opinião, "eu" não usaria o processo DSB pois se fala na literatura de "crash" em 3 anos. Claro que cada aqua é um aqua, e cada aquarista é um aquarista, depende muito dos equipamentos que você adquiri e de sua dedicação. exemplo:Se você não cuida de uma criança, da saúde,alimentação,compra roupas, dá suporte escolar...etc o que acontece?
Não quero criar polêmicas pois conheço aquaristas que tiveram enorme sucesso como DSB. Isso é uma escolha particular!

Qualquer duvida pode contar comigo ok, estarei a disposição.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Eu nao acredito no "DSB Crash". O que acredito que acontece e a neglegencia do aquario atraves dos anos por causa da eficacia do DSB e que leva a problemas. Se fizessem mudancas de agua regulares e tivessem cuidado em nao popular demasiadamente o aquario a maioria dos problemas podiam ser evitados e como o Gustavo disse belamente manter uma diversificacao de fauna e infauna. Aqui em USA temos lojas que se especializam em fauna kits para o DSB Inland Aquatics

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá

Fotos do meu substrato:







Foi utilizado um areão grosso de coral numa primeira camada, de seguida foi usado um areão mais fino e por fim um areão intremédio. Será que tem chances de dar certo ? O aquarios está apenas com 3 meses de instalação, mas já se encontra bicharada. Já agora informo tambem que tenho uuma camada de substrato de 10 a 15 cm de altura no aquario.

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

Julio, está parecendo muito bom. Com o tempo, reponha o substrato que vier a se dissolver ou penetrar na camada mais grossa, mantendo sempre mais que 12 cm.

Já dá para percebermos alguns organismos colonizando o substrato, na segunda foto. O ideal é vc conseguir areia viva. Tens amigos o caribe? Basta por num saco e enviar.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Pois é amigo Duarte

Como tenho por volta de 100 Nassários Snails, 50 Astrea Snails, 25 Ceriths Snails, no aquario, passam a vida enterrados no substrato, e cada vez que ponho comida na agua eles aparecem todos vindos do substrato e isso faz com que a minha primeira camada de areão seja muito revolvida chegando a aparecer mesmo algum do areão mais grosso que tenho no lastro do aquario. Acho que os nassários se enterram mesmo muito, será que não prejudica ? Sempre dei muita importância a equipe de detritivaros no meu aquario, pois tenho mais de 200 mini-hermitas de várias espécies, 6 ofiuros (um deles esta gigante, até tenho medo que ele faça asneira dentro do aquario), 2 estrelas, 1 Stenopus e 2 lagostas (bem grandes os bichinhos).

Pois amigos do caribe...não tenho. Tenho mesmo é do "caraças" e tesos ($$$$) como eu. Acho que vou é tentar visitar alguns já com aquarios estabilizados, a ver se arranjo o tal copito de substrato  :Whistle:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Viva Gustavo
Antes de mais tenho muita admiração pelos teus conhecimentos e o teu site ajudou-me muito na concepção do sistema que estou a construir. 
Se relermos algumas das passagens que escrevemos neste topico chegaremos à conclusão que mais do que consenso existe uma sintonia total.

A minha " provocação " inicial relativamente ao teu comentario sobre a areia viva teve como objectivo esclarecer do que estavamos a falar, porque alguem poderia pensar que as lojas vendiam areia "viva" com o intuito de enganar alguem e os aquariofilistas pensarem que estavam a comprar num saco um pote de ouro que lhes permitiria montar o aquario perfeito . Permitiu ao mesmo tempo esclarecer o que são bacterias latentes e o que fazem quer na areia "viva" quer nos aceleradores do ciclo e que naõ devem ser confundidas quer morfologicamente,quer funcionalmente com a meiofauna e a infauna.Temos que ter algum cuidado com a linguagem naõ só para não dar mérito e qualidades a produtos que não o têm mas também para não os destruir retirando-lhes qualidades que de facto têm.
Mais uma vez se vivessemos nas Caraibas, nas Maldivas ou junto ao Mar vermelho as lojas com certeza não venderiam areia "viva" ou mesmo morta porque todos os aquariofilistas dariam um saltinho à praia.

Comparemos os nosso argumentos sobre DBS:

Gustavo



> Vejo que o tópico está caminhando para um consenso, que bom.





> Quanto ao acúmulo de fosfatos: 
> 
> 1- Com a bioturbação provocada pela infauna e meiofauna, muito lenta e sistemática, 100% do sedimento é revolvido em um tempo longo, não formando depósitos de fosfatos indisponíveis na zona anóxica. 
> 2- Os fosfatos só podem ser removidos (em quelaquer sistema que exista), ou por trocas de água, ou por bioincorporação algal, e conseqüente remoção por podas ou por métodos químicos.





> No entanto, a possibilidade de combinar elementos de todos os sistemas faz com que tenhamos uma plasticidade enorme. 
> 
> Também temos que ter muito cuidado nestes debates sobre sistemas para não nos permitirmos deixar a vaidade tomar conta das nossas avaliações técnicas. Aquarismo tem muito de vaidade, já que todos querem optar pelo melhor caminho, ter o melhor aquário. 
> 
> Não há definitivamete (na minha opinião) um melhor caminho. 
> 
> Há sim um melhor caminho para uma determinada situação. Todos os sistemas hoje vigentes funcionam perfeitamente por anos a fio, e a maior parte dos debates acerca de sistemas na internet, seja em Portugal, Brasil, Estados Unidos ou Alemanha, versam muito mais sobre a vaidade de estar usando o melhor sistema que a real superioridade técnica de um sobre o outro.



Rui



> Apontam-se 2 causas principais par os " crashs " que são falta de detritivoros e meifauna e infauna que "mexam" o substrato e a adição descontrolada de calcio e carbonatos que provoca uma "cristalização "da superfície da DSB , transformando-a numa simples fossa de nutrientes depositados. 
> Os restantes habitantes podem ser comprados nas lojas das especialidade. Falamos dos tantas vezes desprezados, ofiurus, nassarios, cerithes, etc. 
> Outra discussão que já tivemos noutro lugar é qual a percentagem de sucesso pode ser atribuída á reia viva quando se utiliza simultaneamente grandes quantidades de rocha viva, escumador,e mudanças de água nomeadamente com água natural.Não nos esqueçamos, por exemplo que adey e Loveland usavam simultaneamente nos seus sistemas água natural com trocas frequentes e filtros de algas . 
> Mais uma vez penso que é dificil quantificar porque não existem estudos " double blind "com mudanças de apenas uma variável. Assim o sucesso depende provavelmente de uma combinação de técnicas adequadas aos animais que queremos manter , ao bom maneio e a ....um pouco de sorte.





> Pois ...por isso uma lagoa com uma DSB plantadacom "seagrass" ou outras algas ou mangais ( nestes o problema seria a quantidade necessária) ajuda a exportar os fosfatos e imita muito melhor o que se passa na natureza . O facto de se fazer uma lagoa à parte permite uma melhor manutenção da DSB e um uso mais rentavel de toda a superficie para plantar e colher algas exportando os fosfatos . 
> Também teremos que ir acrescentando areia à medida que esta se vai dissolvendo. 
> Cump.


Concluindo
De facto a vaidade faz com que alguns atribuam o sucesso no seu aquário a um só sistema que geralmente é o que conhecem melhor sem considerarem que provavelmente se deve à combinação de vários factores que não só tem a ver com tecnica e conhecimento mas também com trabalho e ...sorte . Não existem estudos cientificos comparativos que demonstrem cabalmente que um sistema é melhor que outro para manter a mesma espécie quanto mais tantas espécies diferentes .A apredizagem constante , a troca de informação voluntaria e desinteressada, e a humildade de reconhecer que ainda estamos a dar os primeiros passo na compreensão da eco/eto/biologia marinha são fundamentais para podemos evoluir nos cuidados que temos a responsabilidade de prestar aos animais que pretendemos manter em cativeiro nos nossos aquarios para nosso prazer e conhecimento.
Confundir  sabedoria com vaidade é o mesmo que confundir velocidade com precipitação .
Obrigado Gustavo
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Aqui nos USA temos lojas que se especializam em fauna kits para o DSB Inland Aquatics


Ainda me lembro quando era impossível encontrar mini-hermitas.... agora já se encontram mas mesmo assim.... muito...muito pouco !!!
De tal forma que eu tive que trazer um carrregamento desses desgraçados enfiados nas calças, em garrafas de água, quando fui ao Mar Vermelho ... felizmente não fui apanhado na fronteira!!!

O que eu quero deixar aqui no ar é (e uma vez que eu vi que vários comerciais leram o tópico, embora só um tenha respondido e com a qualidade que lhe reconhecemos...) é:
"-Porque é que nunca se vê disso à venda?"

Serão custos de importação?...questões legais?... será que não compensa?
Acho que no seguimento da preocupação ecológica que as lojas têm tido, se começarem a ter uns Kits destes para venda só ajudava ao desenvolvimento da aquariofilia portuguesa....

Um abraço

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Ainda me lembro quando era impossível encontrar mini-hermitas.... agora já se encontram mas mesmo assim.... muito...muito pouco !!!


Aqui sao comuns embora muitos nao os usam porque as vezes matam os snails especialmente os Blue leg Hermits.

Eu gostaria de ver comentarios adicionais sobre fosfatos baseado nesses comentarios mas infelizmente e em ingles:

_"The sand is phosphate saturated before it even comes out of the bag. so it wont do much to replace it. The clumping is cause by hard water (which we want) with the lack of stiring, in the case of DSB's by bugs. The phosphates bound in the sand will not leach back into the tank unless a couple of things happen. One is if they are dropped inot a lower zone of the bed in which the ph is low (whih is what is happening already in the lower depths of the bed) and or it is melted by bacteria trying to access the food source (which is already going on anyway). So there is no real method for beating this part of the equation, basically you must live with it. The other way that phosphates enters the bed is through food/waste/detritus, this stuff is what loads into the pore water of the sand bed, this is the only stuff you really have a chance at exporting, but again the only way is to physically remove it, which tends to go against most DSB mantra"_ 

_"The vast majority of phosphates in our tank are in the form of organic phosphates and cant not be measured. There is one thing you can be very sure of though when measuring for inorganic phosphate and that is if you test for inorganics and get any form of measurement your organic phosphate levels are so maxed out that they can no longer bind any."_ 

_">lets start with Artifical saltwater mixes:
by researhing the differing salt mixes available as in here ( http://www.animalnetwork.com/fish2/a.../1/photo11.asp ) we can tell that Corallife and Tropic Marin have high concintrations or phosphates. So if one desired one could reduce thier P input by avoiding these particular mixes.
> If one is using a fresh seafood blender mix, one must understand that 99% of all seafood is sprayed with a phosphate chemical as soon as it is caught, it is done to keep moisture in the food and perserves it until it reaches the counter. A way to deal with it if you use it is to soak the frozen cube of it in Ro/di water, this will draw most of the phosphate out.
>Another example of what we could do is to look at the food sources we add to our tank. Studies show, Phosphorus is present in very high concentrations ans is in alot of the foods folks use, here are a few examples.
ok reference point NSW has a P reading of .0012. Lancefish/silversides has 4400ppm, formula 1 or 2 has 1200ppm, golden pearls has 15000ppm, saltwater staple has 15000ppm, nori has 6400, (these measurements are per 5 gram samples.
>even kalk is not free of it. 
>How about calcium reactor media??? lets say over the coarse of a year with normal use = Koralith will put about ppb where as Natures ocean will put in about 2500ppb."_

_"The problem with most ecosystems is that they are not designed to export they are designed to recycle, and on top of that they will even excrete thier own phosphates (bacteria secrete phosphates in the production of enzynes). 
The tank needs an ammount of N and P the concept is to make sure it is not too much"._

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

Existem várias maneiras de observar o ciclo do fosfato. De uma maneira micro, podemos observar as reações bioquímicas e sua presença na teia ecológica do sistema.

No entanto, basta a observação macro de seu ciclo para podermos entender como funciona o famoso sistema de Cash do DSB.

Eu desenhei no Corel Draw alguns esquemas que ainda não os considero como finalizados, porém já nos ajuda a compreender como funciona num aquário montado de forma incorreta, e como funciona num aquário montado e gerenciado de forma correta. Segue o primeiro esquema:

 

Temos uma série temporal de quatro aquários (A, B, C e D), com duas principais entradas permanentes de fosfato: 1 - Alimentação, 2 - reposição de água salgada ou doce de má qualidade (setas) e o hexagono os fosfatos orgânicos.

No momento A, o aquário se encontra com um certo teor de fosfatos, e recebe adição deste composto por vias alimentares e pela reposição ou troca de água com água de má qualidade. A medida que o tempo passa (B), há uma tendência de acúmulo de fosfatos na água e na matéria orgânica particulada que eventualmente se precipita.

Quando esta matéria orgância particulada contendo fosfato deposita no substrato, a tendência é de penetrar no mesmo, e com isso ficar indisponível ao sistema. Com o tempo esta matéria orgânica alcança as zonas anóxicas e ali formam um depósito inerte (C), mas também ocorre gradualmente uma maior compactação do substrato, formando então zonas de decomposição de sulfetos cada vez maiores.

A questão é que, num dado momento (geralmente em torno de 4 anos de montado), o substrato se satura de matéria orgânica, e começa a redisponibilizá-la para a água, aumentando assim os teores de fosfatos do meio aquoso (D, evidenciado pelas setas roxas). O mesmo pode ocorrer com os nitratos. Com isso há um desenvolvimento de algas em grande quantidade, impossibilitando assim a manutenção de corais vivos no sistema, pela competição que as algas fazem com os mesmos.

Este é o processo do famoso Crash do DSB, muito comum nos Estados Unidos, um pouco menos comum no Brasil.

Um DSB demanda mais atenção do aquarista, e mais experiência, pois ele está equilibrado muito mais sobre sua biota que seus equipamentos ou reações químicas. E como todos sabemos, animais precisam de ambiente propício para se desenvolver. É claro que o controle natural é sempre mais desejável, até mesmo em questões de pragas nas lavouras ou na poluição. No entanto, demanda mais atenção.

Agora, no próximo exemplo, vemos a forma esquemática de como evitar o crash do DSB, que responde em parte a pergunta do Roberto. Segue o esquema.

 

Numa nova série temporal (E, F, G e H), observamos algumas mudanças de conduta.

Primeiro que a ração passa a ser utilizada muito mais conscientemente, tentando manter o sistema com menos comida e com comida de melhor qualidade (2). Tentamos também aumentar a diversidade trófica do sistema, isto é, não colocar apenas peixes, corais, camarões e poucos outros organismos, mas começamos a entender a importância de termos filtradores de vários níveis, depositívoros, infauna, epifauna, algas diatomácias (sim, elas também tem um papel importante), macroalgas, suspensívoros e uma gama de organismos que irão fatalmente se alimentar das sobras, nas mais diversas aparências e formas que a energia possa apresentar.

Esta conduta acaba gerando novos fluxos energéticos no sistema, fazendo com que ele demande menos comida. 

No momento E, observamos uma quantidade de fosfatos equivalente ao momento A do exemplo anterior, porém com adição racional de alimentação, e água de melhor qualidade, tanto água doce quanto salgada. Vários sais sintéticos tem apresentado muito amis fosfato em sua composição do que seria ideal, como está na mensagem do Roberto. A escolha correta da água a ser usada auxilia muito. Uma outra forma de evitar novas entradas (aportes) de nutrientes, é utilizando as macroalgas do refúgio para a alimentação dos peixes, no lugar de nori. O substrato está plenamente colonizado por meiofauna, infauna e epifauna, ávido por alimento vindo das zonas superiores.

Com os procedimentos descritos, no momento F podemos observar que há até uma redução dos níveis de fosfatos, em virtude desta nova postura adotada. Os fosfatos saem do sistema pelas trocas de água com água de boa qualidade.

Mas mesmo este procedimento não é capaz de evitar um certo acúmulo de fosfatos no substrato (G). Porém, com as trocas de água que removem este excedente, com o consumo por filtradores e suspensívoros (6), como poliquetas, pepinos-do-mar filtradores, corais, gorgônias, esponjas, ascídias, certos ofiúros, alguns carangueijos porcelana, certos Cerianthus etc etc etc, o aporte de nutrientes para o substrato é reduzido facilitando assim para a meiofauna, infauna e principalmente epifauna (pepinos-do-mar, mini paguros, gamarídeos, anfípodes, ofiúros, poliquetas tipo bristle worms etc).

A poda de algas no refúgio, removendo o excedente, é a principal via de exportação. A bioincorporação pela biota, descrita no parágrafo anterior apenas prende o Fosfato e nitrato (nutrientes) num looping que favorece uma racionalização de nutrição do sistema. A única forma de removê-lo, seja qual for o sistema, é através do escumador, trocas de água e/ou poda de algas (4 e 5).

Com isso, temos um aquário estabilizado como no esquema temporal H, onde os organismos do substrato servem de alimento aos peixes e corais, diminuindo a necessidade de alimento externo. A matéria orgânica particulada também alimenta o sistema, que preferencialmente possui correntes bidirecionais de aproximadamente 30 cm/s, dificultando assim a deposição da matéria orgânica e favorecendo sua captura pelos filtradores e suspensívoros. E uma vez que a matéria orgânica chega na superfície do substrato, é consumida pela infauna, que por sua vez é consumida pelos organismos do aquário. A matéria orgânica que consegue se enterrar é bioincorporada e redisponibilizada à coluna d´água pela meiofauna e infauna, que TAMBÉM servirá de alimento ao sistema. E em todos os casos, a maior fonte de saída da matéria orgânica continua sendo a poda de algas, trocas de água por água de boa qualidade, e escumador. 

Ou seja, o aquarista que optar pela complexidade ecológica do DSB deve entender os processos ecológicos e tentar, a todo custo, ampliar a diversidade trófica do sistema, para que esta proposta de gestão do aquário seja viável. Uma vez implementada esta técnica, o DSB não terá crash, e com certeza, este será o sistema mais próximo do ambiente natural que se tém notícia, junto com a metodologia Adey, que é muito complicada de se instalar em aquários caseiros pelo grande número de compartimentos interligados.

Espero que tenha esclarecido as dúvidas que ainda restassem.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Excelente info Gustavo e foi a mesma conclusao que um Quimico num dos nossos forums chegou  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

Phosphate build up

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

> _"The sand is phosphate saturated before it even comes out of the bag. so it wont do much to replace it. The clumping is cause by hard water (which we want) with the lack of stiring, in the case of DSB's by bugs. The phosphates bound in the sand will not leach back into the tank unless a couple of things happen. One is if they are dropped inot a lower zone of the bed in which the ph is low (whih is what is happening already in the lower depths of the bed) and or it is melted by bacteria trying to access the food source (which is already going on anyway). So there is no real method for beating this part of the equation, basically you must live with it. The other way that phosphates enters the bed is through food/waste/detritus, this stuff is what loads into the pore water of the sand bed, this is the only stuff you really have a chance at exporting, but again the only way is to physically remove it, which tends to go against most DSB mantra"_


Como eu coloquei em uma parte do esquema, mesmo com todos métodos não é possível evitar o acúmulo de fosfato no substrato, porém com a constante redisponibilização uma vez que exista bioturbadores, e outras formas de exportá-lo, sempre conseguiremos mantê-los em níveis aceitáveis. Quanto a exportação, esqueci de citar na mensagem anterior, mas alguns aquaristas ainda sinfonam o fundo do aquário, sendo esta outra forma de evitar seu acúmulo, apesar de não ser adequada. A única forma é realmente remover o fosfato, seja por trocas de água, seja pelo escumador, seja por aspiração etc. 




> _"The vast majority of phosphates in our tank are in the form of organic phosphates and cant not be measured. There is one thing you can be very sure of though when measuring for inorganic phosphate and that is if you test for inorganics and get any form of measurement your organic phosphate levels are so maxed out that they can no longer bind any."_


Exatamente, os fosfatos estão na sua maior parte na forma de fosfato orgânico, até mesmo no tecido animal e vegetal. O que devemos evitar é que os níveis de fosfatos inorgânicos, que são disponíveis como nutrientes das algas, atinja grandes patamares. Para isso é importante manter o fosfato no looping biológico, estando assim na forma orgânica, e quando vivo, indisponível a decomposição bacteriana, que o redisponibilizaria.




> _">lets start with Artifical saltwater mixes:
> by researhing the differing salt mixes available as in here ( http://www.animalnetwork.com/fish2/a.../1/photo11.asp ) we can tell that Corallife and Tropic Marin have high concintrations or phosphates. So if one desired one could reduce thier P input by avoiding these particular mixes._


_

Como foi evidenciado, é importante usarmos sais sintéticos de boa qualidade, para evitar o acúmulo de compostos. O fosfato nem é o pior deles, alguns como o Coralife, apresenta altos teores de lítio, um metal pesado.





			
				> If one is using a fresh seafood blender mix, one must understand that 99% of all seafood is sprayed with a phosphate chemical as soon as it is caught, it is done to keep moisture in the food and perserves it until it reaches the counter. A way to deal with it if you use it is to soak the frozen cube of it in Ro/di water, this will draw most of the phosphate out.
>Another example of what we could do is to look at the food sources we add to our tank. Studies show, Phosphorus is present in very high concentrations ans is in alot of the foods folks use, here are a few examples.
ok reference point NSW has a P reading of .0012. Lancefish/silversides has 4400ppm, formula 1 or 2 has 1200ppm, golden pearls has 15000ppm, saltwater staple has 15000ppm, nori has 6400, (these measurements are per 5 gram samples.
>even kalk is not free of it. 
>How about calcium reactor media??? lets say over the coarse of a year with normal use = Koralith will put about ppb where as Natures ocean will put in about 2500ppb."
			
		

_Nesta citação é reforçada a idéia de utilizarmos alimento de boa qualidade. No entanto, não devemos entrar numa neurose de não alimentar o sistema. O fosfato deverá e irá entrar no aquário. Preocupe-se em ser racional nos aportes de nutriente do sistema, e aumente ao máximo o looping biológico com muitos tipos de organismos bem como as formas de remoção físicas, com skimmer, podas de algas e trocas de água.




> _"The problem with most ecosystems is that they are not designed to export they are designed to recycle, and on top of that they will even excrete thier own phosphates (bacteria secrete phosphates in the production of enzynes). 
> The tank needs an ammount of N and P the concept is to make sure it is not too much"._


[/QUOTE]

Eu não concordo muito com esta afirmação. Devemos entender que a maioria dos ecossistemas marinhos não só recicla como exporta, através das correntes, dos bancos de alga etc. Nem o Planeta Terra é um Ecossistema Fechado, e portanto recebe energia externa (Sol) e a libera (calor) no espaço.

Portanto, todos os ecossistemas querem reciclar porque o mais importante para uma savana ou foresta amazônica, do ponto de vista energético é manter a energia por lá.

Os aquários, como não respeitamos as densidades popilacionais por motivos óbvios, precisamos adicionar alimento, e por ser um sistema semi-fechado a tendência será sempre de acúmulo. Eu inclusive acho engraçado falarem em crash do DSB e não em chash do Jaubert, Berlin etc. Já vi aquários sem substrato apresentarem os sintomas do crach, estando a matéria orgância (fosfato orgânico), presa dentro de rochas, que exalavam cheio de podre como qualquer sistema mal gerenciado. Ou seja, o crash é de qualquer sistema que acumule matéria orgânica, não do DSB especificamente.

Reciclar a energia é uma forma que a natureza utiliza para segurar a energia naquele ecossistema. Mas quando um peixe migra de um recife para um mangue, por exemplo, ele está exportando energia do recife para o mangue, e quando uma correnteza leva nutrientes do recife para o oceano aberto, ela está exportando nutrientes para o oceano aberto. Os loopings das teias tróficas são importantes para manter a energia no recife, e evitar que ela se perca para outros ecossistemas. Cada ecossistema prende sua energia como pode. Então, afirmar que um ecossistema só recicla, não exporta, é um simplismo muito grande. O aquário sim, não tem muitas formas de exportar, e deve reciclar uma quantidade de enrgia muito grande, devendo nós aquaristas interferir para que todo o fluxo energético se organize da forma mais natural possível, sem, contudo, pensarmos que um dia chegaremos sequer perto do ambiente natural.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> Os aquários, como não respeitamos as densidades popilacionais por motivos óbvios, precisamos adicionar alimento, e por ser um sistema semi-fechado a tendência será sempre de acúmulo. Eu inclusive acho engraçado falarem em crash do DSB e não em chash do Jaubert, Berlin etc. Já vi aquários sem substrato apresentarem os sintomas do crach, estando a matéria orgância (fosfato orgânico), presa dentro de rochas, que exalavam cheio de podre como qualquer sistema mal gerenciado. Ou seja, o crash é de qualquer sistema que acumule matéria orgânica, não do DSB especificamente.


Voilá , touchê
Só não apresentará Crash um sistema em que os corais e os peixes não sejam alimentados ou que simplesmente não existam, por muito perfeito que seja, sem que asseguremos uma boa manutenção da DSB e/ou um bom funcionamento do escumador ( se existir e se a sua utilização se justificar) e /ou trocas parciais de água ( com sal e àgua sem fosfatos e nitratos ), e /ou um bom crecimento e poda de macroalgas , e/ou uma boa circulação e/ou uma boa iluminação( para assegurar um bom crescimento das macralgas corais e bivalves , exportando nitratos e fosfatos).
A DBS não é um sistema nem é o sistema,não é o heroi mas também não é o vilão , é apenas o componente de um sistema, e como todos os componentes o seu exito depende de uma boa manutenção e depende tambem do bom desempenho dos outros componentes do sistema.
Quanto mais conseguirmos aproximarmo-nos da Natureza mais equilibrados serão os nossos sistemas e mais qualidade de vida terão os nossos animais , porque dezenas de anos de tecnologia nunca conseguirão ultrapassar milhões de anos de evoluçaõ .E por que raio temos nós que ter a vaidade de pretender ser perfeitos numa geração de aquariofilistas, se a propria natureza em todo o  seu explendor desde o inicio da vida na terra tem tantas imperfeições necessárias á evolução?
Temos é que ter a consciencia que este hobby naõ é para todos , não é para pobres mas também não é para ricos , naõ é para ignorantes mas também não é para pretensos sábios sejam eles estudiosos ou empiristas mas é sim para aqueles que se preocupam com os animais , que gostam de os manter com dignidade e com qualidade de vida e naõ apenas por vaidade ou por estatuto social e que para isso estejam dispostos a investir tempo, dinheiro e trabalho .
Estes são os verdadeiros aquariofilistas porque entendem a essência do Hobby, os outros saõ apenas figurantes ansiosos de protagonismo numa feira de vaidades.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá a todos

Antes de mais e em nome de REEFFORUM o muito obrigado a todos os que contribuiram para este magnifico tópico.

Penso que ficou aqui devidamente explicado os vários modos de concepção e funcionamento de uma DBS. Não se procurou defender exclusivamente um sistema, mas mostrar a todos os nossos membros qual a maneira e porque.

Foi e será a razão do nosso aparecimento o fazer chegar a todos os nossos membros em Portugues relatos e informações como a que seguimos neste post.

Curiosamente encerramos este tópico atingindo o 1000 comentários, que nos indica a avidez de informação que havia e existe no panorama nacional.

O nosso agradecimento em especial ao nosso convidado Gustavo Duarte, que se prontificou a colaborar connosco, sem vaidades, de igual para igual.

A ti Gostavo e em nome de REEFFORUM o nosso muito obrigado.

----------


## Alexandre

(uma vez que a resposta do Alexandre se encontra dentro do âmbito deste tópico julgou-se ser pertinente movê-la para aqui - Ricardo Lacerda)

Desculpem lá estar a reabrir a discussão sobre as DSB mas como o tópico estava fechado...

Parece-me que há aqui um consenso em relação aos crashes e à sua existência não é verdade? Depois do que li no tópico fiquei com a ideia que é um pouco complicado, principalmente para um principiante e especialmente no nosso país, mantêr com sucesso durante muito tempo um DSB. Os tais detritivorous kits que o shimek refere são escassos no nosso país e na maioria das vezes não disponíveis no momento.
Pela excelentes explicações do Gustavo fiquei com a opinião que depois de se adicionar um DSB ao sistema acabamos por nos aproximar mais da realidade de um recife natural, mas em contrapartida estaremos a lidar com um sistema mais sensível e menos propenso a deslizes e acima de tudo um pouco mais complicado de mantêr, tal como depreendo destas palavras (retiradas do outro tópico):

"Ou seja, o aquarista que optar pela complexidade ecológica do DSB deve entender os processos ecológicos e tentar, a todo custo, ampliar a diversidade trófica do sistema, para que esta proposta de gestão do aquário seja viável."

Não estaremos assim a criar mais trabalho e preocupações para o aquariofilista?
E depois como é que podemos ter a certeza que o nosso DSB está bem montado? Se falhamos nalguma coisa e um dia mesmo antes dos tais 4 anos (acho este prazo de validade altamente falível pois não há dois aquários iguais) uma rocha ou bomba cairem em cima do substrato e "cavarem" um buraco até ao fundo? Não poderá acontecer nesta situação um crash antecipado?

Se para mantermos um DSB em perfeitas condições de funcionamento, temos que podar macroalgas, ter um escumador potente, fazer TPA's frequentes, usar água de qualidade nas reposições, ser muito cuidadosos na alimentação e na quantidade de animais existentes, qual a verdadeira vantagem de um DSB num aquário? Todos estes procedimentos de manutenção e boa prática aquariófila, são capazes de mantêr por si só a qualidade da água o crescimento dos corais etc. com muito sucesso. Para que serve então gastar tanto dinheiro em areia, detritivoros, etc.?

Alexandre

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Uma vez que as questões do Alexandre me pareceram que fazem algum sentido...peço mais uma vez aos entendidos que se pronunciem ... para que depois o tópico possa ser finalmente encerrado.
O meu Obrigado,
Ricardo Lacerda.

PS: Obviamente que faço minhas as sábias palavras do Juca..

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

Alexandre

Gostei da sua argumentação, você foi absolutamente pragmático: porque usar DSB se dá tanto trabalho?

Para responder terei que ser mais filosófico que técnico: porque mantemos aquários em casa?

Alguns são mero colecionadores de espécies, e estes poderão se questionar se devem mesmo usar um sistema de gestão mais complexa. Porque submeter meus espécimes a tamanho risco?

Agora, eu e tantos outros aquaristas se deleitam muito mais na "pilotagem" do aquário que na mera coleção de espécimes. Eu prefiro carros com câmbio manual a automáticos, assim como prefiro atirar de arco e flecha que de arma de fogo.

Existem adeptos aos desafios, e acredito ser este o grande mote do DSB. Inclusive, acredite, aquaristas com um belo DSB montado em casa é mais desafiado que um que tenha um berlin.

Quanto aos acidentes, não acho que o DSB seja tão propenso a acidentes assim. Temos muitos aquários no Brasil montados com esse sistema, e nunca tivemos um relato sequer de total comprometimento do substrato em virtude de acidentes. Lembremos que o refúgio também tem DSB, bem como o aquário principal, e que o refúgio é por si só, um tampão para o sistema. As rochas também fazem denitrificalção etc. Respondendo objetivamente, não acho que o crash seja acelerado por acidentes. Ele é acelerado, seja no DSB, Jaubert, Adey ou Berlin, pela má gestão; sendo o DSB mais desafiante e mais sucetível a má gestão.

----------


## Fernando Guimarães

Olá pessoal.
Essa é a primeira participação minha aqui no fórum. 
Espero manter boas relações e trocas de experiências com nossos irmão lusitanos.
E minha estréia se dará em tópico por demais polêmico, mas não menos interessante ou desafiador.
Nâo li a mensagem inteira, mas gostaria de comentar apenas a última mensagem colocada pelo Gustavo, em resposta aos comentários também pragmáticos do Alexandre.
Não sou muito bom teórico, mas tenho verdadeira paixão pelo sistema mais natural possível. Tenho feito algumas incursões em utlização de DSB e no Microcosmo do Dr. Adey. Em pequena escala e não acadêmica, é claro.   :SbSourire:  
Acho que a questão que se coloca no último comentário é no sentido subjetivo do aquarista, ou seja, o que ele realmente pretende em seu sistema.
Eu particularmente não vejo muitas dificuldades em avaliar a minha condição subjetiva como aquarista. Vejo a minha condição em relação aos meus objetivos. Pretendo ter um sistema o mais próximo do natural possível, em que o controle biológico do sistema seja a sua marca fundamental. Isso não me caracteriza como um técnico, cientista ou acadêmico. Longe disso, me coloco no campo do simples interessado que gosta de estudar a interação dos processo biológicos, seus agentes, as relações entre os organismos, as interações com os elementos que compõe o sistema como um todo.

E isso não exclui a possibilidade, inclusive, de utilização de um controle biológico em conjunto com um controle tecnológico. Aí está uma outra grande opção na pilotagem: buscar o equilíbrio entre a utilização dos meios tecnológicos e dos processo naturais em cada sistema.

Estas questões subjetivas, em relação ao aquarista, é evidente que influenciarão na configuração do sistema. 

Mas, só por isso, não vejo como afastar, mesmo que na condição de iniciantes, a utilização do DSB e de quaisquer configurações de controle natural.

Nada impede de que os controles tecnológicos sejam utilizados pelo iniciante, evitando-se, assim, erros de pilotagem do sistema, em conjunto com processos naturais, entre os quais o DSB. Nâo são incompatíveis. Pelo contrário, podem, como foi o o meu caso, serem utilizados em conjunto, em que o grau de preponderância será adequado e proporcional à experiência que o iniciante irá adquirindo.

Como disse o Gustavo, a questão passa por uma abordagem filosófica e subjetiva.  :Cool:  

Ver as relações e interações entre os organismos e os elementos, na minha opinião, são situações que não vejo hoje como afastar dos meus objetivos como aquarista. Mas também não afasto, só por isso, a utilização de meios tecnológicos de controle, que me ajudem na pilotagem.

Ultrapassada a questão subjetiva, em relação às ponderações objetivas do Alexandre, considero que as preocupações são procedentes, mas não excluem a utilização do DSB ou de sua concepção e manejo.

NO Brasil também tinhamos dificuldade de obter alguns organismos para esse manejo adequado. Estamos ainda a superar essas dificuldades, mas já avançamos e muito, com a realização de coletas comunitárias de organismos e inóculos de substratos, com a união de esforços entre os aquaristas, que começaram a surgir nas relações entre os fóruns especializados.

Sem muitos gastos. Não conheço bem a realidade aí de Portugal. Mas aqui, fomos estudando o nosso ecossistema marinho e buscando alternativas de detritivoros, bioturbadores, algas e outras, para utilização em nossos sistemas.

Esse processo, objetivamente, pode ser conseguido, mas por aqueles que tenham em sua condição subjetiva, outra forma de ver o aquarismos e de manejar os seus sistemas. Se for para ter apenas uma peça decorativa, evidentemente, esse não é a concepção ideal do sistema para aquele aquarista. Se for para ter apenas um aquário funcionando, com os organismos saudáveis, mas sem muito trabalho, de igual forma, não haverá outra alternativa senão a predominância do controle tecnológico.

Em relação ao custo, pelo menos aqui no Brasil, não há muita diferença entre ter um sistema com ambos os controles (biológicos e tecnológicos), seja isoladametne considerados ou em utilização conjunta.

Não acredito que haverá um crash antecipado no caso de acidentes com bombas. Aliás, já vi casos assim, em que o DSB e sua funcionalidade rapidamente se recuperaram. 

Apenas tentei responder o que minha condição subjetiva de aquarista acredita, ou seja, que vale a pena gastar recursos em um maior controle biológico, pois tenho retornos não mensuráveis em termos de conhecimentos adquiridos, de contemplação da interação natural e de desenvolvimento do sistema e de seus organismos.

Mas, da mesma forma que cada aquário é um aquário, cada sistema é um sistema, cada aquarista é um aquarista. E neste sentir, todos os processos existem para serem adaptáveis e desenvolvidos em função do que se pretende obter em cada aquário.

Um grande abraço a todos e espero não ter sido demasiadamente circular e enfadonho. Ou, como se diz no Brasil, extremamente chato.  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Se for para ter apenas uma peça decorativa, evidentemente, esse não é a concepção ideal do sistema para aquele aquarista.


Esta parece-me ser uma conclusão importante e com a qual todos os intervenientes concordam...
..e que nos pode levar a outra discussão que está em http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=276 ...
..aguardo !!!

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Só mais um artigo para quem estiver disposto a ler....
É em inglês mas creio que está muito completo e que vai exacatamente de encontro a tudo o que aqui se disse...




> Ronald L. Shimek, Ph D.
> 
> *The Why's and How's of Sand Beds*
> The Role of the Benthos in the Reef Aquarium Ecosystem
> September 6, 1998 on #reefs
> 
> 
> My basic assumption is that the natural way is best. Emulating nature facilitates predictability and prevents organism stress. 
> 
> ...

----------


## Eduardo Mata

e no aquario?? não tens substrato nenhum???

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> e no aquario?? não tens substrato nenhum???


Desculpa Eduardo .. mas não percebi muito o sentido da tua pergunta... parece-me que não leste o tópico todo ... ou então não era bem isto que querias perguntar....
De qualquer forma aqui fica o substracto que coloquei no meu novo reef:

-25 kg de areia de coral "sugar size - small"
-25 Kg de areia de coral "sugar size - medium"
-25 Kg de aragonite que mandei moer a um laboratório para ficar "sugar size - small"
-15 kg de Calcite "small size:0.3-05" (midia de reactor de cálcio "CalciaLith" da Aquatic Nature/Deltec);
-15 Kg de areia viva ("Nature´s Ocean" - daquela que vem nos sacos com água, com culturas de bactérias)
-25 kg de areia da nossa costa recolhida nas dunas da praia de Quiaios.

Na Sump estão mais 15 kg de aragonite "Medium size"

----------


## Eduardo Mata

tinha ficado com a ideia,que,não tinhs substrato!!meu erro!
mas obrigado por este esquema,vai me ajudar a montar o novo aquario de 300litros!

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá

Recomendo a leitura do artigo da REEFKEEPING sobre o uso Mangroves no aquario marinho

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

O Calfo tem experiência nesta ténica, acredito que ele poderia contribuir.

Jà usei planta de mangue, mas até hoje não soube dizer se seu papel na remoção de fosfatos é significativo ou não.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> O Calfo tem experiência nesta ténica, acredito que ele poderia contribuir.
> 
> Jà usei planta de mangue, mas até hoje não soube dizer se seu papel na remoção de fosfatos é significativo ou não.


Ola Gustavo
Segundo uma migo meu que tem mangues a varios anos diz que resulta ate bastante, o unico problema é que consomem muito magneizio....

----------


## FabioAlexandre

> Aqui vamos na praia, semestralmente, coletamos fauna, adicionamos ao aquário. Os amigos do interior do Brasil recebem fauna dos que moram no litoral. E temos vários aquários com DSB sem problema, inclusive um com 9 anos funcionando, sendo que 3 sem skimmer.



Quais seriam esses 3 sem skimmer? Quais setups e tamanhos?

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

O Miguel de Leon de Brasíla tem um aquário há anos funcionando com DSB, deve já estar com 10 anos.

Joel ficou bastante tempo também sem skimmer. Não sei se já o devolveu. Eu fui um que mantive por 3 anos meu aquário sem escumador algum. E se não me engano o Marcio Moraes também esteve sem escumador por bastante tempo.

Outros aquaristas também já experimentaram não usar o escumador, no entanto, nem todos relataram o feito. Numa comunidade do Orkut, tem um aquarista relatando suas experiências de aquário sem skimmer.

Um problema que a falta do escumador traz é a redução do ORP. Com isso, uma estratégia interessante seria criar um cilindro de oxigenação onde não fosse removida a espuma suja e concentrada, mas só houvesse mistura ar água.

Com este sistema poderíamos isolar o papel removedor de matéria orgânica do escumador com o de oxigenação.

Mas acima de tudo, o escumador é uma ferramenta muito importante, pois ajuda na remoção até de metais pesados. Existe um estudo do Shimek apontando suas vantagens que é muito interessante. No entanto, dependência é ilusória.

----------

